# wanting to do rhinestone lettering where each letter has different sized stones in the letter



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I was just at a school meeting and couldn't quit staring at the shirt of a lady I was having a conversation with. lol. She had a rhinestone shirt that said, "Volleyball Mom" in some sort of a Curlzy, girly font, but it looked really cool because each letter was a mixture of ss06 and ss10 stones. There would be about 3 or 4 ss06 stones, then a run of 4 or so larger stones, then back to the smaller. Each letter had a mixture of these, but it didn't look like a pattern, just kind of random. But there were always several of the same size together. I really liked the way it looked.

I guess you could type out your word in a rhinestone font, and then grab a few here and there and change the size, but then they'd be spaced too close or too far apart, so you'd have to adjust that.....do you think there's an easier way? Or has anyone seen ready-to-go rhinestone fonts like this? 

I would like to try it, it looked really nice.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You should have asked her if you could take a photo of her shirt so you could show us!


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the font you are speaking of is Curlz 
Unfortunately, I don't know of any free, ready to go rhinestone fonts. My font collection I had to build from scratch in a rhinestone program.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think ta you can find some rhinestone fonts at Rhinestones and template material


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

I know what your talking about and love the way it looks too. Did you ever find out how to do it or which program does?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe the new winpcsignpro 2012 has a feature that will put different size stones in a font that has variances in font width


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

The Synergy17 Double Curlz font is a great font for doing what you want to do...










The stones are all one size initally but then I just went in and resized and recolored a few and it makes for a nice accent... Lots more work with the extra templates and stone size but the look is interesting...

You can check out the fonts here: Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies.

Kevin


----------

